# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent  Где ставить ударение в словах...

## sperk

Где ставить ударение в словах "лилов" и "лазорев"?

----------


## Оля

лил*о*в
лаз*о*рев

----------


## Lampada

http://www.moiraion.ru/news/stat_all/x_ ... 153123.php  _"Возраст    
Праздник есть праздник. Пять лет человеку, 15 или 50 - он, как ребенок, этого праздника ждет. Кажется ему, что обязательно должно случиться нечто необыкновенное. И возраст тут ни при чем - этому «синдрому праздника», если можно так выразиться, подвержены люди всех возростОв... или вОзрастов?  
Нет такого слова - «возрастОв». Есть слово «вОзрастов» -родительный множественного от слова «возраст» .  
Итак, праздника ждут люди всех вОзрастов. И вОзрастами это не определяется. И не в вОзрастах тут дело.  
Наверняка вы часто слышите совсем другое произнесение. Знайте: словари против этого самого «другого» решительно возражают. Даже Орфоэпический словарь Аванесова, не самый строгий, ставит воз¬мущенное «не рекомендуется!» рядом с формами «возрастА», «возростОв». Он напоминает, что вОзрастов - куда как лучше.  
Тут нам классик пригодится: припомните - «любви все вОзрасты покорны». ВОзрасты, вОзрастов, вОзрастам, вОзрастами...  
Кстати, если уж мы заговорили о вОзрастах, вспомним тех, кто еще не достиг возраста почтенного, у кого еще всё впереди, - о подростках. А вспомнив, попытаемся образовать прилагательное. Ну-ка, заглянем в словарь... и увидим там слово «подрОстковый». Или всё-таки «подросткОвый» ?  
Здесь могу вас обрадовать: Словарь ударений наконец-то разрешил нам ставить ударение на третье «О» в слове «подросткОвый». ПодросткОвая одежда, подросткОвый доктор, подросткОвый жаргон - всё это подросткОвое. Еще лет 5-10 назад произносить «подросткОвый» категорически не рекомендовалось, хотя такое ударение и было распространено повсеместно; словари возражали, предлагая нам вариант «подрОстковый»... Теперь всё законно, можете спокойно говорить «подросткОвый»."_  
Автор статьи *Марина Королева* - журналист радиостанции "Эхо Москвы". Кандидат филологических наук.

----------


## Lampada

http://vladimir.rfn.ru/region/rnews.htm ... 41&rid=615 
Тема: *Словесное ударение*  
"Постоянные ведущие программы «Лексикон» журналист Валерий Скорбилин и филолог-эксперт Наталья Юдина, доцент Владимирского государственного педагогического университета, декан факультета русского языка и литературы, соискатель степени доктора филологических наук.   *И это правильно: по средАм и (доп.) по срЕдам.
И это правильно: занЯть, зАнял, занялА, зАнятый
И это правильно: деньгАм, деньгАми
И это правильно: облегчИт, облегчИла, облегчЁнный, облегченЫ
И это правильно: алфавИт, алкогОль, бытиЕ.
И это правильно: алфавИт, алкогОль, бытиЕ.
И это правильно: диспансЕр, каталОг, некролОг, квартАл, галА-концерт, жалюзИ*  _Она: Какие же примеры вам кажутся неестественными? Он: Их немало, их попросту много в нашем великом, могучем и очень свободном. Назову только некоторые. Надо говорить «заржАветь», а хочется сказать- «заржавЕть». Надо «знАмение», а языку легче «знамЕние». Трудно спорить с тем, что «ворожЕя» и «знахАрка» более удобны для произношения и слуха, чем «ворожеЯ» и «знАхарка». И некоторые словари уже отступились, признав допустимым такое ударение. Но странностей еще хватает. Откуда, например, взялОсь и упорно навязывается совершенно неблагозвучное, «икающее» ударение в слове «Иконопись», если в основе его – «икОна», а прилагательное звучит «иконопИсный»?_  *И это правильно: знАмение, Иконопись*  _Она: И все же странностей в правилах куда меньше, чем в употреблении вопреки правилам. Разве естественно звучит: медикАменты вместо медикамЕнты, ходатАйство вместо ходАтайство, сИроты вместо сирОты, прИзыв вместо призЫв?.. Он: Тем более что во Владимире выходит под таким названием старейшая областная газета._  *И это правильно: медикамЕнты, сирОты, ходАтайство, призЫв*  *И это правильно: намЕрение, обеспЕчение* "

----------


## Lampada

http://interlibrary.narod.ru/GenCat/Gen ... 000003.htm   *Вольвак Н.П.*
 канд. филол. наук,
доцент кафедры русского языка СахГУ  *Активные процессы в области современного ударения* 
"...В современном языке почти исчезло ударение на частице -ся, которое было издавна свойственно глаголам рассматриваемой группы в форме мужского рода. Такое ударение считается нормативным теперь только у нескольких глаголов: *начался, принялся, занялся*. В остальных случаях, даже при наличии допустимых вариантов, такое ударение оценивается как устаревающее: *звался, предался*.  Наш материал показывает, что исчезновение ударения на частице -ся  свойственно всем глаголам этой группы: _Прошло много лет, как начался процесс, называемый перестройкой_ (Сахалинское радио, 10.03.99, речь тележурналиста);   _Этот разговор только начался, это еще не окончательное решение_ (Школа, беседа с родителями, 11.10.2000, речь завуча);  _Урок у нас уже начался, мы работаем_ (Школьный урок, 4.09.2003, речь учителя начальных классов);  _Ну, все, начался год, хочется что-то обновить_ (Сахалинское радио, реклама, 3.02.99);  _Ты бы лучше уроками занялся, чем в Интернете сидеть_ (Из разговора, 10.04.99, речь мужчины средних лет).  
По нашим наблюдениям, в глаголах *занялся, начался, принялся* в форме мужского рода ударение на постфиксе -ся в речи жителей г. Южно-Сахалинска почти не встречается.  В остальных формах глаголов этой группы наблюдается перенос ударения на основу с аффиксального гласного:  _Утром у меня давление поднялось_ (Из разговора, 12.11. 2001, речь женщины средних лет);  _Вся наша диаспора снялась в Австралию_ (Из разговора, 01.11.98, речь мужчины средних лет);  _Идея не привилась и на Западе_ (СахТВ, «круглый стол», 23.11.98, речь преподавателя вуза);  _В то время, когда начались беспорядки_…(СахТВ, «круглый стол», 23.11.98, речь преподавателя вуза);  _Я все еще не собралась заняться этим_ (Детский сад, 10.12.98, речь воспитателя); _Родителей я так и не дождалась_ (Из разговора, 12.05.2001, речь женщины средних лет). ..."

----------


## Lampada

http://www.ljpoisk.ru/archive/4364275.html 
"*Как правильно ставить ударение*
29/9/2008 
Вам тоже режет слух, когда кто-то произносит "звОнит" вместо "звонИт" или "красивЕе" вместо "красИвее"? Теперь есть способ борьбы с неправильными ударениями. Преподаватель русского языка Анна Степановна придумала рифмовать слова, чтобы перепутать ударение было невозможно. 
Вот её рифмы: 
– *Плати налог, говори “каталОг”;
– Мир огромен: каждый в нем фенОмен;
– К нам приехал Саркози – отворяйте жалюзИ!
– А вы изобразите Нефертити в граффИти?* 
– *Эх, прокатиться бы нам по каналам и рекАм!
– А потом мы с тобой созвонИмся и, быть может, разговоримся;
– Ты уехала в Париж – не звонИшь. А меня все знобит, и знобит: позвонИт или не позвонИт?
– Запомни, народ – нефтепровОд;
– С детьми, конечно, надо играть, и это не значит – их баловАть;
– О заботах и речи нет: государственное обеспЕчение;
– Фекла любит свЕклу, Шанель не любила щавЕль;
– Черный монах на похоронАх.*  
Исходный текст можно прочитать тут: http://www.metro-russia.com/news/rubric ... motnosti!/  "

----------

